

Waterfall Plots in R - Pamar
http://www.jameskeirstead.ca/blog/waterfall-plots-in-r/?utm_campaign=Data_Elixir_24&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Data%2BElixir

======
timthorn
I always called these waterfall charts - waterfall plots are something else in
my mind and are very useful in examining spectra over time:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterfall_plot](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterfall_plot)

~~~
Pamar
I'm the submitter: yeah, looks like you are right:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterfall_chart](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterfall_chart)
\- I just copied exactly the same title from the blog entry and I was unaware
of the wrong "naming".

------
evmar
I didn't know this sort of thing had a name! I made a similar (but now that I
look back on it, much less informative) chart using d3 here:
[http://neugierig.org/software/datavis/lines-
spent/](http://neugierig.org/software/datavis/lines-spent/)

------
easytiger
maybe its because I'm not interested in the problem domain at hand but I find
these unreadable messes.

~~~
maxerickson
I think it stands up reasonably well to the table (a decent test for a bad
graphic). It provides a good overview of the data without obscuring it too
much.

------
sirsar
I wonder if this can be extended to produce candlestick charts [0]? The
underlying concept is the same; candlesticks just have additional data points
for volatility.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candlestick_chart](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candlestick_chart)

------
Nicholas_C
I work in finance and use waterfall charts quite a bit. They're a great way to
create a walk through numbers and explain financial impacts/results. I just
wish there was an easier way to implement them in Excel.

